# Welcome Sweet Dial



## Roy

Nice to have another lady member, we need more.









Please invite some friends.


----------



## Stan

Better delete the 710 post then.


----------



## ericp

And then we can all talk about shoes


----------



## AlexR




----------



## Sweet dial

Thanks Roy









Hey - I wasn't born yesterday..... I know all about 710.... we women have our jokes about you lot too you know.... maybe I'll post one soon









I don't like shoes but I do like :































you guys are missing loads of women-like emoticons :

ironing, doing dishes, watching tele and of course the very important shop-aholic!


----------



## Stan

Ironing and doing the dishes are not the sole domain of women, at least that's what Shorty thinks.


----------



## AlexR

Most of those are man emoticons in our house


----------



## AlexR

Stan


----------



## Stan

Yes, and I'm sober.









I think Roy's in the pub or making watches, he's very quiet.

I may have to crack a can later. When you've been to work on Saturday, the last thing you want to do is be sober and sociable.









If my spelling starts to falter in about an hour you'll know why.


----------



## AlexR




----------



## Stan




----------



## AlexR

I have to stop using these emoticon thingies.Sorry.


----------



## Stan




----------



## AlexR

Using way too many,instead of written english,soon my posts will be in the form of mime


----------



## Stan

Purple monkey, dishwasher.


----------



## AlexR

No thanks,just had one.









What the ******


----------



## Stan

The Simpson's?

Sorry, I'm going to get that can of beer NOW. Sobriety is bad for me.


----------



## AlexR

Sorry Stan,I think your intellect is way too highly tuned for me to comprehend


----------



## ericp




----------



## Stan

****, I have an intellect?









Don't tell Garry, he'll kick me out of the BAC.









Nope, I am a Simpsons addict. It's a bit like Eastender's only more true to life.


----------



## Roy

Are you tired Eric ?


----------



## Stan

I think eric's tired?


----------



## AlexR

Go to bed Eric if your tired.


----------



## Stan

I'll wake the bugger up.









BREITLING!!!


----------



## pg tips

I'm sure the 710 thinks I'm a robot!

Got in tonight (10 hour shift on a Saturday .... ) and she said "I've done a load of washing for you (meaning one load not lots) You finish early tomorrow so I'll leave all the ironing for you"

I'm sure she was joking, wasn't she?









This is me on a quite day....


----------



## pg tips

No Stan that won't wake her up try

MANOLA BLAHINK


----------



## Stan

PG,

I feel our childish behavior is generating some disdane.









Sorry eric.

Forgive our lack of breeding.


----------



## pg tips

I'm sure Tim will take it in the good humour it is meant Stan.

Tim I have a confession, I haven't seen 1 episode of the last series of SATC!

Forgive me, I'll have to catch it on the repeats on E4!


----------



## pg tips




----------



## pg tips

Or how about some Jimmy Choo's?


----------



## pg tips

Awake yet?


----------



## pg tips

This will work! Knee length black leather kitten heel boots and a Ferrari!


----------



## pg tips

Hot red Dolce & Gabbana over the knee "hooker" boots. Dissapointed shes not wearing a watch!


















Do you want me to stop yet?


----------



## Stan

PG,

That hasn't worked old friend.









Perhaps he's got a broken nail?


----------



## pg tips

Amazing the internet, who knows where it will lead?
















You can't tell me this doesn't hurt!


----------



## AlexR

All this has woken me up


----------



## ericp

Ferraris and knee boots...

Lovely....

PG please could you add a nice Breitling Callastin to her wrist...

CHeers.


----------



## raketakat

pg tips said:


> Amazing the internet, who knows where it will lead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell me this doesn't hurt!


 I agree!!! I have often thought that wearing pants like that must lead to cleft discomfort







.


----------



## Sweet dial

I tried to add a pic but failed.... how do you do that ?


----------



## pg tips

SD you need to link to the image using the IMG button above the box where you type in your replies.

1st get the url address of the picture you want to link to. To do this right click on the picture and then click on "properties" That should bring up another window and you will see the address of the picture it will start http and end with .jpg or .gif or something similar.

Now highlight that whole address and then press ctrl and c at the same time to copy the address.

Now click on the IMG button above where you type the replies (2nd row 2nd one in)

This brings up another window. Now press ctrl and v This will now paste the address into that window. now click OK.

You should now see the url address for the picture in the big box you type the replies into with IMG at the front and /img at the end inside square brackets. if that has worked click the preview post button. If it works ok and you can see the picture in the preview click on add reply.


----------

